# --- Who on this forum overcame his social anxiety---



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello everyone

How are you?


Well I have a question who here have overcame his social anxiety

and we hope u can put what did u do to overcome it

thanks 

bye


----------



## timidgeek (Dec 22, 2008)

I found a thread a few weeks earlier that had the same question. I am so glad i did.
yeah yeah yeah is a member who overcame his SA. Not only did he overcome it but he was kind enough to leave a ton of information to the members on how he did it.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f13/all-my-cbt-resource-links-in-one-post-39354/
Here is one of his threads for resources. I suggest going through all his posts. I did and it was really eye opening for me in understanding my problems.

If you know your problems extend from childhood definitely check out his posts about schema and schema therapy. I just read Reinventing Your Life and am reading Emotional Alchemy. These two books have laid out my emotional framework and made me see why and how i am who i am. If only i could find the courage to start putting it to practice, but im afraid of all the emotions that would come. Really need to find a schema therapist in my area.


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

im in the process.alot of stuff is getting easier.i posted a few triumphs where i explain my process.cuz its kind of alot to say.and bwidger has some good things to say too


----------

